# massimo in the kiddie pool



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, there was some debate here concerning our malts and water. do they automatically know how to swim? can they swim decently enough to keep them afloat?

well, i wanted to see for myself what massimo would do. i put him in my kids' pool and he automatically swam like a champ.









however, he STILL hates the water....lol

here are some pics:
[attachment=10586:attachment]

[attachment=10587:attachment]

[attachment=10588:attachment]
*"ok, i've had enough...get me outta here!"*

here he is all blow dried and happy:
[attachment=10589:attachment]

[attachment=10591:attachment]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Way to go Massimo
















We are proud of you









The last picture of him in the water is so CUTE


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well would it be possible for him to look any more pitiful?! LOL! Perri was the same way when he had his "swimming lesson!"


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

CUTE!! This is exactly how Tchelsi is in the pool. Swims like she was born to do it, but CAN'T STAND the water. I read somewhere that most Malts aren't water-friendly, but from those that I've asked it seems to be about 50/50. I even read that some like baths *gasps*!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, poor Massimo !! He looks so cute on water and I can't believe they already know how to swim !! He looks like a pro







I love , love , love his hair cut. he is so cute


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! That last picture is hilarious! By far my favorite.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Cute pics Carrie.







Massimo is
a little doll face!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go Massimo!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh! Massimo is adorable! The swimming photos are so much fun, but I loved seeing him all dry and happy. That is THE perfect puppy cut on one of the most adorable pups ever. Wow.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Way to go Massimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, at least we know he can swim if he really has to....lol 



> Well would it be possible for him to look any more pitiful?! LOL! Perri was the same way when he had his "swimming lesson!"[/B]


i know...i felt so bad, the look on his face was heartbreaking... but i thought it was funny.








he wasn't happy with me after i got him out of there. he pouted for like 5 minutes, then he finally came over to me and i knew he wanted to get dry. 



> CUTE!! This is exactly how Tchelsi is in the pool. Swims like she was born to do it, but CAN'T STAND the water. I read somewhere that most Malts aren't water-friendly, but from those that I've asked it seems to be about 50/50. I even read that some like baths *gasps*!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tchelsi looks like she's having fun in that pic!











> Awww, poor Massimo !! He looks so cute on water and I can't believe they already know how to swim !! He looks like a pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it surprised me too! i was standing there all nervous to put him in, thinking he would sink to the bottom like a rock... but he just started paddling away! 
thanks for he compliment on his cut.








i love sparkey, he's a riot. i think his cut is really cute too!!



> OMG! That last picture is hilarious! By far my favorite.[/B]


LOL!! i was like "awwwwwww" feeling sad for him, but laughing at him. he looked like he was being tortured, the poor thing.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Awe what a cutie! That last wet picture was priceless, he's like "pick me up!"


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Cute pics Carrie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww thanks!







you're 3 are adorable as well!!











> Way to go Massimo![/B]


LOL! he did do pretty good...but he sure didn't like it..lol



> Oh my gosh! Massimo is adorable! The swimming photos are so much fun, but I loved seeing him all dry and happy. That is THE perfect puppy cut on one of the most adorable pups ever. Wow.[/B]


he wasn't having any part of that pool.... but at least he was happy to see the blow dryer come out!! LOL
thanks for the kind compliments... you noelle is a doll.











> Awe what a cutie! That last wet picture was priceless, he's like "pick me up!"[/B]


LOL! he sure wanted out in a hurry!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Carrie i felt exactly like you, I wanted to know if he could swim & i wanted to see what it was like. Besides that the kids kept driving me daft asking for the dogs to go in the water with them







Jude sulked with me too, ar'nt their facial expressions soooo cute









Massimo sure is a gorgeous malt wet or dry


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, too cute. He looks like he enjoyed it. I know my guys would if they were outside today.....98* right now







.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Maybe this pic better expresses how Tchelsi feels about swimming...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Maybe this pic better expresses how Tchelsi feels about swimming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha!! "ok mom, YOU swim and i'll stand on you!"


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

CUTE pictures - Massimo is _so beautiful_, wet or dry!!

ginny & zoe & bella

p.s. I LOVE his haircut


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

He is so adorable. He has the sweetest face. And he seems to be a great swimmer too!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWWW - at least Massimo can swim . Henry my shih tzu sinks like a stone , he doesn't even attempt to paddle ( it's pitiful ) . Sarah


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Go Massimo, GO!... what a great swimmer you are. Great photos too!









enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

What a cutie Massimo is!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lol, Massimo, water is fun when it's hot. Guess he thinks otherwise.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well done Massimo, a natural swimmer








I lover those pictures







especially the one where he is reaching for you to get him outa there


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how cute!!! Love the picures!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Way too cute!!! I love Massimo pics.!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I can tell by the look on Massimos face that he isn't having a good time.Boo would have that same look,he hates getting in water.Great photos,I love the last one.Massimo







is so adorable.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Massimo is such a darling, wet or dry! I love his cut. He is one of the cutest on here.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

hahaha! He is SOOO cute! & totally KING of the kiddie pool!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just Love Massimo!! He is one of my favorites..
He is just amazing and super cute...




Andrea~


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Way to go Massimo

The hounds only circle the pool. They will not go in, no interest at all.

Guzzi goo would never go in either, well twice by accident.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Way to go Massimo
> 
> The hounds only circle the pool. They will not go in, no interest at all.
> 
> Guzzi goo would never go in either, well twice by accident.[/B]


oh no, guzzi fell in the pool? i bet he wasn't happy. 

LOL! massimo wanted nothing to do with the pool. before i put him in, i kinda dunked his feet in a little bit (to let him know it was water and it was warm!) his feet automatically went straight out to either side, spread eagle. he looked hilarious! but i really wanted to see if he could swim so i kinda put him in hear the edge, he swam to the edge of the pool in like 1 second flat. so i put him in the middle to see him swim a bit longer. he swam near the edge towards me and stood up like "get me out!!"...so i took him in the house, bathed him (he was already wet so i thought "why not?!" and blow dried him. he liked the dryer....









i don't think massimo will ever like the water.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...Massimo is SO cute!!! He's looks adorable with his puppy cut. His face is so cute.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats soo adorable


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Love the pics. Massimo is just adorable.


----------

